
Show HN: Dividend Finance scales on Bubble no-code platform - leeale10
https://airdev.co/gallery?app=Dividend-Finance
======
sharemywin
I didn't see where the company built used bubble in the article?

~~~
leeale10
Phil, the guy in the interview, talks about building their MVP and current
platform on Bubble. Did you watch the vid?

